# Externer Radiator ... TIP???



## micRobe (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich nun entschieden mein System auf Wasserkühlung umzustellen, erst war ich der Meinung das ich mit einem Reserator von Zalman gut bedient wäre .... hätte ich da vorher erst mal hier gelesen, jetzt schick ich morgen das Teil ungeöffnet zurück.
So nun zu meinem "Problem", ich habe das Antec 1200 Gehäuse, was schon ziemlich voll ist, daher möchte ich den Radiator nicht im Gehäuse. 
Vom Aussehen wäre der Zalman schon super gewesen, was ich noch finden konnte ist der externe Radiator von Inovatek, aber mit guten 200 Euro zu teuer wie ich finde. Ich möchte auch nicht mein Gehäuse zersägen oder daran rumm bohren, mir würde ein Radiator außerhalb viel besser gefallen.
Daher nun die Frage, gibt es schöne, leistungsfähige, Radiatoren die man extern betreiben kann, evtl. mit einer Art Halterung zum aufstellen oder so?
Es sollte min. ein 3er Radiator mit 120er Lüftern sein da ich eine Q9450 @ um die 3 GHZ, eine GTX 285 AMP, 8 GB Dominator von Corsair und die das Mother Board Asus Formula damit kühlen will. Wird daher wohl schon eher in Richtung 4er Radiator gehen. Nach Möglichkeit sollte er nach was aussehen, ist aber dann eher zweitrangig.
Danke schon mal für Eure Posts.


----------



## Ludrig (10. Februar 2009)

Einfach gesagt:
TFC Xchanger - Quad Radiator 480 - A-C-Shop
Dazu vier gute Lüfter und nen Set Abstandshalter und fertig ist die Brause...

Oder wenns etwas mehr sein darf 
Das Monsta


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Februar 2009)

oder den airplex evo 1080 von Aquacomputer ist was günstiger als der TFC Monsta und was größer als der TFC Xchanger 480


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2009)

Externe Systeme zum hinstellen, bei denen Du nix schrauben musst sind zum Beispiel die aquaduct Produkte. Sind aber nicht ganz billig. Ansonsten ist es aber auch nicht so schwierig, einen externen Radiator ans Gehäuse zu basteln. Schau mal in meine Signatur das Beispiel an, wenn Du Lust hast.
Oder dieses Tagebuch kann ich auch empfehlen. Dort wurde ein MoRa Pro ans Gehäuse gebastelt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

Im Grunde kannst du jeden Radi nach draußen stellen.
Wenn es dir dagegen um eine kombinierte Lösung mit Pumpe geht würde ich Watercools HT Fusion und Aquacomputers Aquaduct in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Equilibrium (10. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst du jeden Radi nach draußen stellen.
> Wenn es dir dagegen um eine kombinierte Lösung mit Pumpe geht würde ich Watercools HT Fusion und Aquacomputers Aquaduct in Betracht ziehen.


 
Aber die kosten ein heiden Geld, da kannst lieber selber basteln. Ist nicht so teuer und macht noch Spaß.


----------



## nemetona (10. Februar 2009)

Empfehlung gesichtet 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

micRobe schrieb:


> Daher nun die Frage, gibt es schöne, leistungsfähige, Radiatoren die man extern betreiben kann, evtl. mit einer Art Halterung zum aufstellen oder so?



Watercool bietet die HTSF auch als extern Variante in einem dem Watercool Fusion nachempfundenen Gehäuse an. Damit kann man sie dann einfach oben auf das Gehäuse stellen. Allerdings ist der HTSF für die gebotene Leistung schon in der internen Variante nicht ganz billig.
Sonst wäre mir nichts bekannt, aber es gibt eine Reihe von Radiatoren, die ein recht neutrales Aussehen haben und imho auch extern keinen Augenkrebs verursachen, nur eine Halterung muss man sich dann selber bauen.


----------



## On/OFF (12. Februar 2009)

Ich empfehle dir einen Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro , zu haben zb: bei Aquatuning . Er ist nicht der Billigste sieh aber dafür um so schicker aus. Gehäuse komplett aus Edelstahl . Wenn du die Lüfterblende mitbestellst kannst du ihn locker hinstellen ohne das er umkippt und beim Putzen ist das auch noch von Vorteil , weil du mit den Staubsauger direkt an die Lamellen kommst ohne die Lüfter zu demontieren . Und falls doch, weil du ganz Gründlich sein willst , kannst du die ganze Lüfterblende mit nur vier Schrauben lösen ohne jeden Lüfter einzeln zu demontieren . 24 Meter Kupferrohr sind auch noch verbaut ,  was eine super Kühlleistung garantiert.
Nur zu empfehlen .   Falls du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben . Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.     mfg


----------



## zettiii (13. Februar 2009)

Allgemein kannst du MonsterRadis wie Evo1080 und den Mora2-Pro extern einfach neben dein Case stellen.Diesen dann noch per Schnellverschlüsse anstöpseln und du kannst ihn problemlos transportieren .
Habe noch gesehen,dass du deinen Ram mitkühlen willst,das ist meiner Meinung nach nur ne riesen Durchflussbremse, oder geht es dir um die Optik ? (die ich auch nicht so schön finde  )


----------

